

Your Focus is Under Attack by Facebook's Latest Re-design - sscheper
http://blog.rescuetime.com/2010/02/08/your-focus-is-under-attack-by-facebooks-latest-re-design/

======
jolie
"Facebook’s caveman discovery process:

Google good.

Facebook good.

Google a search company.

Google like information.

Facebook have information Google can’t have.

Google make lot of money through search ads.

Facebook try to be like Google to make big-money-pow.

Facebook make search more important in redesign.

Facebook make more money from search.

Facebook happier."

Simplistic, but is this assessment that far off?

And the distractions the author outlines (chat, emails, notifications,
pictures) aren't as annoying for users as they are critical to FB's driving
time on site.

